# اللهجة المصرية: ملعون أبو الدنيا



## akhooha

التعبير "ملعون أبو دنيا" مستخدم عدّة مرّات في فيلم القديم عنوانه "خان الخليلي" (والفيلم من رواية نجيب محفوظ) ــ هل معنى التعبير "يا خسارة" أو "يا خرابي" أو "العيشه دي زاي الزفت"  أو شيء ما يشبه ذلك؟ـ
وهل هنالك علاقة بالحديث : "الدُّنيَا مَلعُونَةٌ ، مَلعُونٌ مَا فِيهَا ، إِلَّا ذِكرُ اللَّهِ ، وَمَا وَالَاهُ ، وَعَالِمٌ أَوَ مُتَعَلِّمٌ "؟ـ ​


----------



## cherine

هذا العبارة تعبِّر عن كراهية الحياة (أو البشر) وأنها لا تستحق العناء، كما تعبر عن الغضب الشديد تجاه موقف ما.
ولا أظن أن لها علاقة بالحديث.


----------



## Bakr

akhooha said:


> التعبير "ملعون أبو دنيا" مستخدم عدّة مرّات في فيلم القديم عنوانه "خان الخليلي" (والفيلم من رواية نجيب محفوظ) ــ هل معنى التعبير "يا خسارة" أو "يا خرابي" أو "العيشه دي زاي الزفت"  أو شيء ما يشبه ذلك؟ـ
> وهل هنالك علاقة بالحديث : "الدُّنيَا مَلعُونَةٌ ، مَلعُونٌ مَا فِيهَا ، إِلَّا ذِكرُ اللَّهِ ، وَمَا وَالَاهُ ، وَعَالِمٌ أَوَ مُتَعَلِّمٌ "؟ـ ​



مثل هذه التعابير المتداولة باللسان وليس كتابة تحكمها الظروف التي تقال فيها، بتهكم أو غضب أو غير ذلك...وربما قد نجد مثل ذلك في لغات أخرى...اللعنة والأب والدنيا...مجرد ألفاظ "تعود" أن ينطق بها الناس للتعبيرعن أحاسيسهم...وفي الغالب لا يمكننا تفسيرها حرفيا أو إحالتها على ما هو مكتوب..لأن الموروث الشفوي/أو الشفاهي أكبر من الموروث المكتوب..ـ


----------



## akhooha

أشكركما الإثنين يا أستاذة شيرين وأستاذ بكر على التوضيح. كنت أظن أن معناها يعتمد على سياق استخدامها لأنني لاقيتها مسخدمة كتعبير التحية وكتعبير الغضب و كتعبير خيبة الأمل إلخ ... وبسبب إختلافات المعاني حسب السياق فلا يمكننا تفسيرها حرفيًا ... وشكرًا٠
​


----------



## إسكندراني

أبو الشيء كما تعرف بالتأكيد صيغة مبالغة في العامية المصرية لكنها تعتبر «شوارعي» غير مؤدبة
ولعن أي شيء غير مهذب بالطبع


----------



## Bakr

للمقارنة فقط، باللهجة المغربية هناك مثل هذا التعبير، ولكنه من وجهة نظري أشد فظاظة
يلعن بوها دنيا...
وهو تعبيرعامي شديد القسوة


----------



## إسكندراني

هو شديد القسوة في المصرية أيضا ولو سمعني أكثر الناس أقولها لانزعجوا منها كثيرا
نجيب محفوظ ليس بذاك الكاتب الذي يعجب به جميع المصريين كما يظن البعض


----------



## Bakr

أنت أدرى بقسوة الكلمات المصرية، ولكن ما يجعلها تبدوعادية للآخرين هوالأفلام والمسلسلات المصرية والسياق الذي تقال فيها...أما نجيب محفوظ فقد ورد اسمه عرضا...وهو ليس مسؤولا عمن يحبه أو يكرهه، وهذا غير مطروح للنقاش وكما يقال الأذواق لا تناقش...وعلى فكرة أرفض مشاهدة روايات وقصص نجيب محفوظ سينمائيا وافضل أن أبقي على تصوري لأجوائها


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> أشكركما الإثنين يا أستاذة شيرين وأستاذ بكر على التوضيح. كنت أظن أن معناها يعتمد على سياق استخدامها لأنني لاقيتها مسخدمة كتعبير التحية وكتعبير الغضب و كتعبير خيبة الأمل إلخ ... وبسبب إختلافات المعاني حسب السياق فلا يمكننا تفسيرها حرفيًا ... وشكرًا٠



عفوًا.

لكن هل فعلاً وجدت هذه العبارة مستخدمة للتعبير عن التحية؟! هل بإمكانك إعطائنا هذا السياق، لأني لا أظن أبدًا أن هذا ممكن حدوثه، فمن الممكن أن تكون أسأت فهم المقصود.

أما استخدامها للتعبير عن الغضب وخيبة الأمل، فهو المعنى الشائع.
أيضًا، أتفق مع بكر وإسكندراني في أن هذا التعبير قاسٍ وفظ، لكن للأسف هذا الأسلوب في الكلام، والعنف اللفظي بصفة عامة، ازداد شيوعًا في السنوات الأخيرة، لدرجة أن الكثير من العبارات الجارحة أو المهينة كادت تصير عادية بالنسبة للكثيرين.


----------



## akhooha

cherine said:


> عفوًا.
> 
> لكن هل فعلاً وجدت هذه العبارة مستخدمة للتعبير عن التحية؟! هل بإمكانك إعطائنا هذا السياق، لأني لا أظن أبدًا أن هذا ممكن حدوثه، فمن الممكن أن تكون أسأت فهم المقصود.


كان من عادات خطاط لافتات وهو يشتغل في الشارع في فيلم "خان الخليلي" أن يصرخ للناس حوله "ملعون أبو دنيا" بعد ما قال "يا أهلا وسهلا" و"يا مرحب" وعلى وجهه ابتسامة كبيرة ... وهو الوحيد الذي كان يستخدم العبارة بهذه الطريقة ... واعتبرت أنها نوع عبارة التحية الخاص به٠
وانا أتفق معك أن استخدام هذه العبارة كتحية شيء غريب​


----------



## cherine

لا أعرف كيف أشرح هذا، ولكن هاك محاولة:
في عدة أفلام عربية نرى شخصيات تردد ما يشبه الحكمة أو نظرة الشخصية للحياة. من أشهر الممثلين في هذا توفيق الدقن الذي كان يردد في أحد الأفلام، وبدون مناسبة غالبًا، عبارة: أحسن من الشرف مافيش. وهناك شخصية محجوب عبد الدايم في فيلم القاهرة 30 (المأخوذ أيضًا عن رواية لنجيب محفوظ، أظنها "القاهرة الجديدة") كان كثيرًا ما يقول باستخفاف أو برود "طظ" (مشيرًا إلى أنه لا شيء يهم، ولا شيء سيتغير، وأن الحياة لا تستحق العناء... أو كما تشاء تفسير طظ  ).
هنا أيضًا، واضح أن الشخصية تردد "ملعون أبو الدنيا" بدون مناسبة (بدون سياق) لكنها في الواقع تعبر عن رأيها في الحياة.​


----------



## akhooha

أشكرك على التوضيح ... أظن أن عندك الحق ... فيبدو لي أن السبب الوحيد في تردده لعبارة "ملعون أبو الدنيا" (ومن غير سياق مناسب) هو فقط ليمثل شخصيته ورأيه في الحياة ولم يكن لديه أي معنى آخر٠​


----------



## Bakr

cherine said:


> لا أعرف كيف أشرح هذا، ولكن هاك محاولة:
> في عدة أفلام عربية نرى شخصيات تردد ما يشبه الحكمة أو نظرة الشخصية للحياة. من أشهر الممثلين في هذا توفيق الدقن الذي كان يردد في أحد الأفلام، وبدون مناسبة غالبًا، عبارة: أحسن من الشرف مافيش. وهناك شخصية محجوب عبد الدايم في فيلم القاهرة 30 (المأخوذ أيضًا عن رواية لنجيب محفوظ، أظنها "القاهرة الجديدة") كان كثيرًا ما يقول باستخفاف أو برود "طظ" (مشيرًا إلى أنه لا شيء يهم، ولا شيء سيتغير، وأن الحياة لا تستحق العناء... أو كما تشاء تفسير طظ  ).
> هنا أيضًا، واضح أن الشخصية تردد "ملعون أبو الدنيا" بدون مناسبة (بدون سياق) لكنها في الواقع تعبر عن رأيها في الحياة.​



تفسير صائب، في رواية خان الخليلي ـ الصفحة44، يشرح "المعلم نونو" شعاره هذا مجيبا "أحمد عاكف" على سؤاله :ـ
أجل ملعون أبوالدنيا، هذا شعارالاستهانة لا اللعن والسب. ولكن هل تستطيع أن تلعنها بالفعل كما تلعنها باللسان ؟ هل تستطيع أن تستهين بها وتضحك منها إذا أفقرتك ؟. وإذا أعرتك ؟، وإذا كربتك ؟، وإذا أجاعتك ؟...ـ 

كأنه يستهين بالدنيا باللسان كي يتحمل قساوتها الفعلية.!ـ​


----------



## إسكندراني

للتوضيح اللعن في اللغة يعني «البُعد» أو «الاحتقار» وليس بالضرورة اللعنة المعروفة لدينا اليوم


----------

